# Trinity College of Natural Health - Know Anything???



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Anybody know anything about this school? It is a school (distance learning) for natural health.

http://www.trinityschool.org/


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

It's a graduate program and VERY religious. It is one of the better online programs, but depending on what you want to do with your degree it may not be the best option.

If you are looking to go to be an ND you really don't want to do it online. You could, however take several classes online until you're ready to matriculate IRL.

What are you looking to do? If you're committed to online education Westbrook is one of the top schools. In all fairness this is feedback from the industry. I've never attended either one.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

http://westbrooku.edu/

this one also gets decent reviews and I know several instructors (through reputation) that are well known in their respective fields:

http://www.universitynaturalmedicine.org/


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

I guess I was just kinda thinking about someday pursuing that, and just shopping around schools. There are no schools in my area and online would probably have to be the way I would go. Unless I wanted to just go ahead with the conventional medical school that is in my town and learn as much as I can naturally. Just researching at this point. Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Oh great thread!







I've been interested in studying natural medicine myself and actually came close to getting sucked into a diploma mill







:! It seems the top 5 (I think) accredited colleges for ND don't even do distance learning, which makes sense but I have been wondering what else I could study along those lines, strictly online. I'm gonna go check out those links. firefaery, everything I am interested in these days, you know a lot about








.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

What's your interest in? There are many things you could legitimately study online. A few:
flower essences
herbalism
botanical medicine
essential oils
homeopathy (tough, but it seems it can be done!)
nutrition

and others. If you have a passion you should totally follow it! I just don't think you can pursue medicine online.


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
What's your interest in? There are many things you could legitimately study online. A few:
flower essences
herbalism
botanical medicine
essential oils
homeopathy (tough, but it seems it can be done!)
nutrition

and others. If you have a passion you should totally follow it! I just don't think you can pursue medicine online.









I actually completely agree with you. I guess it _could_ be done, but I would still think a person would have to have some medical background. My biggest passion is nutrition, with herbalism being a close second. I guess the biggest caveat is that the views that I hold are so different from what most nutritionists believe and/or tell their patients, that I don't know how much of a career I would have







I have a medical background in what my bachelors degree that I already have is in and I know I have no desire to be involved in that mainstream aspect of medicine.

By the way, do you have any idea about the practice of iridology? It was on one of the school links you provided. It was accompanied with nutrition as a degree program.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I've taken a class, but I am by NO means proficient. It is really cool as a way to alternatively assess a client. It, like many other things fleshes out the picture. The issue I have is with people who ONLY practice iridology because I don't think it can tell you everything. There are stories of practitioners who decide what to eat based on what their eyes look like at that moment. Seems odd to me. However for chronic stuff and even *some* acute stuff it seems like it's a great tool. I haven't used it enough to really commit.

It's pretty neat though! I analyzed my entire family and it was dead on-especially for me and ds who have very different eyes and VERY different issues.


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds very cool! Thanks!


----------



## Bowenmom (Dec 4, 2013)

I know it has been a while since this was posted but wanted to add that Nutritional Therapy Association is my first choice for a training in Nutrition. They are Weston Price friendly and have a great program to learn practical application with Neuro Lingual testing to make sure you are offering the right supplements for healing. They offer a longdistance program with a meeting in between which is needed to learn the practical part. VERY GOOD quality, I do think you need some background in Anatomy and basics Biology though. Take those courses at the local community college and you will be doing fine getting your degree as a Certified Nutritional Practitioner. http://nutritionaltherapy.com/ntt-programs/ntp-classes/

Good luck!


----------

